# He is a terror



## SamTheDog (Apr 4, 2011)

When I first got my puppy home all he did was sleep. That was great. Now two weeks later he is an absolute maniac. I realize he is still a baby (just under 11 weeks) and i don't mind at all, i love puppies and everything about them. Just wanted to see if anyone remembers when their pup started to mellow out a little. Main stuff is he hasnt learned to listen much yet besides come and go to the bathroom, and all he wants to do its tear apart our American bulldog who just sits there and takes it haha.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Get used to it. He's normal. It took us until about month 7 to find we liked our puppy the majority of the time. Until then it was one challenge after another. Once month 8 or 9 was past she started to become a dog and since then she proved to be well worth the trying months. Yours will become a great dog someday but you will have to be patient and persistent.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Meika is the only one I have had since a little pup. I was lucky, I found out early she loved water. We spent her first spring/summer (12+wks) playing in the pool, lakes, sprinklers and chasing the water hose.
She still does it to this day lol Any time I am by the outside spicket, there she is waiting for some fun. Meika was ball driven and always had a large ball in her mouth so I can't relate to the "land shark" pup people talk about on here.
By 5 mon old Meika was a frisbee leaping dog too.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Normal.  Needs more exercise. Set him up to succeed, in that put him in situations where he can't act up and will happily do as you ask, then you have an opportunity to praise and treat. Pups learn faster this way than always telling them "no". 

Also, limit his time with your older dog. Your pup should spend about 90% of his time with you without your older dog to distract him, to bond to you and learn to focus on you alone. Your old guy deserves a break from the little cyclone anyways. 

To make sure your pup does not get into trouble, keep an eye on him. Much to young to expect that he knows what is right or wrong. You can keep him tethered to you (great way for pup to bond), or use baby gates to keep him in the same room with you. 

The little terror stage is the fun stage! Enjoy him!


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Jackson was a couch potato, sleepy, boring bum until he his about 6 months old. He is a maniac and will be 1 next month. I am sorry, I cannot answer your question as to when they will mellow, lol!


----------



## SamTheDog (Apr 4, 2011)

Please dont misinterpret my post anyone. I love this pup and I know they are great dogs. I grew up with GSDs but this is the first one I am raising on my own. I got my American Bulldog as a puppy but she was the laziest puppy I've ever seen.

I walk him 3 times a day, that definitely helps with the energy. I use the baby gates too but I think he is a few days away from jumping over them.

Just wanted to see if they are all crazy as puppies or if I had a rare dog. I love his energy, but it definitely takes up 100% of my time when I am home.. plus he has to pee every 20 minutes. He sprints around, chews whatever fits in his mouth, chugs water, and pees. Haha thats pretty much his whole day right there. Sleeps through the night though thankfully.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

You should read this, it's so true! 
Lost in (Adolescent) **** | Long-Dangerous Tails


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

SamTheDog said:


> Please dont misinterpret my post anyone. I love this pup and I know they are great dogs. I grew up with GSDs but this is the first one I am raising on my own. I got my American Bulldog as a puppy but she was the laziest puppy I've ever seen.
> 
> I walk him 3 times a day, that definitely helps with the energy. I use the baby gates too but I think he is a few days away from jumping over them.
> 
> Just wanted to see if they are all crazy as puppies or if I had a rare dog. I love his energy, but it definitely takes up 100% of my time when I am home.. plus he has to pee every 20 minutes. He sprints around, chews whatever fits in his mouth, chugs water, and pees. Haha thats pretty much his whole day right there. Sleeps through the night though thankfully.



Sounds just like Bruiser only he takes 400% of my time whether I'm there or not...always on my mind :laugh::laugh: Gotta love em....


----------



## SamTheDog (Apr 4, 2011)

Great article, thanks for that!


----------



## Bundash (Dec 5, 2010)

We had the same kind of pup you did  Everything and anything was for game for his mouth at around 3 months, even humans  We thought everyone else had the perfect puppy and ours was a crazy.
Fast forward we are now at ten months, due to lots of play, exercise, obedience and scheduling he is relaxing a bit. He got better once he spent longer periods of time out of his crate supervised to learn out of crate does not = go crazy! Basically we have channeled the energy into games, sports, classes etc.... left to his own demise without a job, he would probably eat through our mattress, re-arrange the furniture, and counter surf like an 17 year old form southern california.
Gotta love em'!!
We keep a secret calendar that marks off him getting one day older...weeks...months.. etc hah! Bittersweet. 
It gets better, hang in there- its totally normal.


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

SamTheDog said:


> When I first got my puppy home all he did was sleep. That was great. Now two weeks later he is an absolute maniac. I realize he is still a baby (just under 11 weeks) and i don't mind at all, i love puppies and everything about them. Just wanted to see if anyone remembers when their pup started to mellow out a little. Main stuff is he hasnt learned to listen much yet besides come and go to the bathroom, and all he wants to do its tear apart our American bulldog who just sits there and takes it haha.


At least you have another dog which he can use as his chew toy lol. Our pup is a freaking land shark. He's all nice and sweet, but when you're around him, after a few minutes he goes full berserk with all the biting, pulling, and growling. I think I'm his favorite chew toy. He's gotten a little bit too close to my crotch a few times. :/


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Heh heh, ohhhh about two years of age and even then took lots of drugs.
(seizures)


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

lol Shasta was a very mellow, chill type pup and when she hit 9 months old, she's become a spring loaded crazy dog! I can wear her out as much as i want and she's ready to go again at max an hour later. guess its different for everyone. my landshark is a landshark NOW but was pretty much a total angel when she was pure puppy instead of teenager.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

My boy is 22 months and still rearing to go, a busy body, has to be doing something. 
We played on the flirt pole for 5 minutes, played tug-o-war, went on a 4 mile bike ride, came back home, still wanting to go. I just love it, I love dogs that keep my on my toes.


----------



## SamTheDog (Apr 4, 2011)

Im working right now on trying to get him to not bite so hard. I read all this stuff about not teaching him to not bite but to teach him to not bite hard because thats what puppies do, they bite. Hard for me to stick to that plan when his bites are full force and extremely painful. He'll be playing then turn around and just clamp down on whatever part of me he can reach. Am I really supposed to say OW instead of no? How do I remain clam and teach him to not bite hard when his front teeth are stabbing into my arm?


----------

